# KTS Ti-Reinforcement bars or StewMac Carbon Rods?



## Sullen (Apr 13, 2010)

Just want to know which one is better in an overall aspect. I already have a quote from KTS but they are coming from Tokyo and Carbon Rods are domestically available, price wise the Carbon Rods are more expensive. So what you guys think I should do? This is to make it customary in my builds, thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd say try both. Find out which works best with your own set-ups. In theory they both function along the same principle, being light weight, rigid, supports for the neck. I've seen both used, and they seem to both work great. 

Are there any specific specs that one has over the other? Is one lighter? Is one thinner?


----------



## Sullen (Apr 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd say try both. Find out which works best with your own set-ups. In theory they both function along the same principle, being light weight, rigid, supports for the neck. I've seen both used, and they seem to both work great.
> 
> Are there any specific specs that one has over the other? Is one lighter? Is one thinner?


For what I can tell Carbon Fiber is lighter than Titanium but more prone to braking but inside a neck this is a non issue, my real concerns are in the sonic qualities of one vs the other and here I have absolutely no idea


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 14, 2010)

Sullen said:


> For what I can tell Carbon Fiber is lighter than Titanium but more prone to braking but inside a neck this is a non issue, my real concerns are in the sonic qualities of one vs the other and here I have absolutely no idea



Well, I've seen more necks made of Carbon Fiber than those with Titanium, but take that with a huge grain of salt, as Titanium seems to be the newer of the technologies.

I'd probably go with the CF, just because it seems to be a but more widespread and proven, then say Titanium, as far as I know, not to mention weight is key, especially on guitars with more strings and longer scales. 

I don't know how much more Titanium is, but I don't see where it's superior enough to warrant the extra cost, and extra weight.


----------



## Sullen (Apr 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Well, I've seen more necks made of Carbon Fiber than those with Titanium, but take that with a huge grain of salt, as Titanium seems to be the newer of the technologies.
> 
> I'd probably go with the CF, just because it seems to be a but more widespread and proven, then say Titanium, as far as I know, not to mention weight is key, especially on guitars with more strings and longer scales.
> 
> I don't know how much more Titanium is, but I don't see where it's superior enough to warrant the extra cost, and extra weight.


That's probably because CF ones are domestically available, the only mass produced guitars that I know of that used Titanium bars are ESP Japan and Ibanez but KTS made their bars in Japan so it's easier and faster for said companies to get a hold on them. StewMac sells their CF rods $11.36ea. + $16.75 S&H and KTS $8.80ea. + $40.00 S&H on an order of 30 bars, so the extra cost would be on CF. But I'll take your first advice and try both of them and thank you very much for your input, it is really appreciated.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 14, 2010)

Just trying to help man. 

I recommend you try making a "bench neck" first. Basically a neck that you'll play around with in the shop, and not actually put on a guitar. Use it to test how the different rods effect how well the truss rod works, as well as how sensitive it is to adjustments. If they put too much stress on the truss rod, you should consider either A) not using them, or B) going with a two rod set-up.


----------



## Sullen (Apr 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just trying to help man.
> 
> I recommend you try making a "bench neck" first. Basically a neck that you'll play around with in the shop, and not actually put on a guitar. Use it to test how the different rods effect how well the truss rod works, as well as how sensitive it is to adjustments. If they put too much stress on the truss rod, you should consider either A) not using them, or B) going with a two rod set-up.


Great bro! I'll order a few of both to test them, see their performance for myself, get my guitarist friends to give them a run and see which one they fell more comfortable as to weight and sound, thanks again buddy!


----------



## vansinn (Apr 14, 2010)

I have limited experience with reinforced necks, so take my comments with common sense..
However, I do have experience with strength and overtone properties with carbon fibre (CF), titanium (T) and aircraft grade aluminum (AA).
I have less experience with graphites (G).

CF may seem fairly dead, but actually can have a slight bright ringing to it.
Titanium will easily ring on a large number of very odd harmonics.
AA can have some ring, but is mostly fairly dead.
G usually have a brittle ring to it.

WRT strength for guitar necks use, profiles are fairly thin and tall, which is what makes them work against unwanted neck reliefs. I believe all four materials are quite a lot stronger than woods, so any of them should apply.

WRT tonal qualities, I'm not sure how much any of them will affect the tone - if much at all..
Glued-in with epoxy should dampen the fairy thin profile, thus reducing whatever ringing harmonics properties they may have - or does it work like this..?
I may speculate that the more dead CF will either make no/little impact or may cause a bit more of a dead tone.
Likewise titanium may add 'something' to the tone, given it's large odd harmonics properties.
G may slightly brighten-up the tone.
AA may be the most neutral.

I'd guess the two real potential impacts may be on strength and sustain, but I have no way of relating what will happen sustain wise..
Personally, because I find CF more dead than the others, I'd probably consider mainly G/AA/T..

But as I said in the beginning, I have only limited experience with reinforced guitar necks..


----------



## Sullen (Apr 14, 2010)

vansinn said:


> I have limited experience with reinforced necks, so take my comments with common sense..
> However, I do have experience with strength and overtone properties with carbon fibre (CF), titanium (T) and aircraft grade aluminum (AA).
> I have less experience with graphites (G).
> 
> ...


This is very useful information that I wasn't aware of. Thank you very much for your time and input. I'll try both like I stated above but I feel more attracted to the Titanium ones.


----------

